# What's in your Overnight Bag?



## lovespell (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm actually in the process of "organizing" an overnight bag.

I had times where I had to sleep over somewhere be it a guys place :love5: or a friends... and I don't always have my "supplies" with me.

What I have so far:

Shampoo/Conditioner (I'm VERY particular with MY OWN products)

Biosilk/Brush/Super Skinny/Shine Spray

Bodywash/Lotion/Loofa

Toothbrush/Toothpaste/Floss/Mouthwash

Babywipes and Facewipes

Face Wash/Face Cream/Exfoliant

Pads/Tampons (You never know)

Extra Underwear (A BIG MUST)

Light PJ'S (shorts and a tank?)

I was also thinking of packing whatever makeup I wore that day in the bag... because god forbid I go a day without my makeup LOL

Any other suggestions? Or what do you guys have in your "Overnight Bag?"


----------



## Jessica81 (Apr 23, 2007)

Is this an overnight bag you will always have ready? I kept one always prepared when I was in college, but just absolute basics - sample size shampoo/condition/soap/toothpaste, toothbrush, panties, bra and swimsuit. - oh and chapstick, I keep chapstick everywhere


----------



## lovespell (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeah, a bag you throw in your car or whatever whenever you go out. I should put another bra in mind actually.


----------



## LilDee (Apr 23, 2007)

something to wear tomorrow...

condoms? hehe


----------



## michal_cohen (Apr 23, 2007)

well sometimes i sleep at my grandma so i takin with me:

tooth brush

brush

spot tretment

tooth paste

face cleanser

tooner

moisturizer

lip balm

and that it

what can i say im boaring

haha


----------



## lovespell (Apr 23, 2007)

I always feel that the guy is supposed to supply the condoms... They should know their size more than anyone :eusa_whistle:


----------



## michal_cohen (Apr 23, 2007)

:add_wegbrech:


----------



## kaylin_marie (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't ussually have a bag packed when I sleep over somewhere cause I usually don't know I'm gonna stay. But I have an extra toothbrush and mouthwash in my car, and ussually a pair of gym shorts and some extra clothes. If I'm going somewhere overnight, and it's planned I ussually bring along:

1. Some clothes to wear the next day. Ussually my favorite jeans and a tank top or something, since I don't know what mood I'm gonna be in that day.

2. Something to sleep in. Ussually Jerry's clothes.

3. Basic beauty stuff. Makeup, lotion, haircare, etc.

I care most of my essentials in my rather large purses, so I don't need much.


----------



## magosienne (Apr 23, 2007)

hmm, since i'm the kind to put her house in her bag and still forget something, it takes me hours of thinking and planning (and writing down a list ...sic), here we go :

-panties, of course, PJ's, a teeshirt, a pair of socks, a pair of jeans.

-brush, smthg to attach my hair

-pads (i always have some in my bag)

-pain killers and triptans (also always in my bag, you never know)

-shampoo, face cleanser, toner, moisturiser, lipbalm (i always have one i thought i lost in my bag lol), perfume sample, toothbrush and paste, makeup remover (MUSTHAVE), shower gel (because my friends and i love to try each other's :tocktock: )

-my makeup products wore that day

-tissues

and i'm surely forgetting something...


----------



## yumemiru (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeah, all the mentioned above, esp condoms.. hehe... I'm actually going to pack my bag/suitcase for my trip with my BF to China, so definately all the above (ie shampoo, conditioner, makeup, etc). however, I also have to pack a few tops and shorts/skirts in case I don't get to go shopping any time soon when I get there.


----------



## Ashley (Apr 23, 2007)

I am always traveling from my dorm to my BF's house to my house. I have all my basics at all three places, so my bag only has as much clothes and shoes I can fit into it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lovespell (Apr 24, 2007)

I totally forgot to pack some Tylenol

I was thinking about buying extra clothes just to leave in my car, like a duplicate of an outfit that I actually really like... I LOVE to find excuses to shop


----------



## magosienne (Apr 26, 2007)

i'm sleeping at my bestfriend's tonight. here's my list :

-face cleanser, toner, moisturiser, eyecream, makeup remover, soap

-sunscreen

-cotton pads

-tissues

-lipbalm

-deodorant

-a hairbrush

-toothbrush

-a small towel

-panties &amp;a shirt for the night

-my makeup form today :an e/s duo (pink/purple) from maybelline, my mascara, a mauve pencil from sephora, a brush and my brow finisher.

-my card bus

-a book (that's for the bus)

-my flash key so i can steal her some episodes of Dr House:rotfl:


----------



## ivette (Apr 27, 2007)

i try to keep it as simple as possible:

toothbrush, some clothes, deodorant, shampoo&amp;conditioner, and body wash,


----------



## KristieTX (May 24, 2007)

I ALWAYS overpack. I end up taking, just for overnight:

big, comfy t-shirt to sleep in

comfy pants to sleep in

toothbrush

toothpaste

comb

deodorant

shampoo/conditioner

mousse/shine serum/hair spray

perfume

change of clothes for the next day

all my makeup for the next day

medicines

shower gel

lotion

purse (with money, id, etc.)

Like I said, I overpack. LMAO


----------



## brewgrl (May 24, 2007)

ooooohhhh, girl- it's your body, reponsibility, in the end, is a one woman job- i hate to say it, but it's true.


----------



## pinksugar (May 24, 2007)

I hate it when you realise you forgot socks or a bra or something equally important... LOL.

My list would be...

pjs

comfortable shoes (and sometimes heels depending on whats happening the next day)

a pair of jeans or a skirt or whatever, and then 2-4 tops so i can choose based on my mood that day.

enough make up for a full 'look' - so a few eyeshadows, liner, powder, etc etc.

bra and underpants

socks, depending on the shoes! LOL

contact lenses

and all my sample sizes of skincare. Which for me is: makeup remover/cleanser, toner, night cream, day cream, eye cream, and my lash lengthening stuff, LOL.

AND A BRUSH. Easy to forget but annoying not to have.

I usually (Ok always) pack more than I need or will use, so that I don't forget anything or end up short. Especially if you can just leave it in your car til you need it!


----------



## Karren (Jun 8, 2007)

Well I don't pack light and most of my overnighters are for work.. Mine visits.. So besides what's in my nasty mine bag (boots, coveralls, hard hat) and my brief case with my laptop I take -

Small soft makeup case stuffed

Shampoo, depderant, toothpaste

Brush, comb, floss, mouthwash, advil, q-tips, makeup remover

Razor, tweezers, small sizors, satin PJ's

Bras, panties, socks, thigh highs, slip, one dress, two skirts, matching tops

Jewelry bag, pair of sneakers, couple pair of heels, pair of jeans and a tee shirt for at the mine....

And in the other suitcase.......  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

All my coworkers have these little duffle bags.. I need a porter to help me get my things to the room!! Lol

Karren


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Jun 8, 2007)

When I stay at my moms this is what I take

Toothbrush/toothpaste/Floss

Deoderant

My Chi/Brush/Hairspray

Extra clothes well two pairs.

2 socks/2 underware/2bras

My pjs

Makeup wipes

2 pair of shoes

my pillow

pain killers/pads

My makeup bag

and my purse Thats it I think:icon_scratch:I hope I did not forget anything


----------



## Flowerpower (Jun 25, 2007)

Toothbrush, pillow...underware... And lots of make up things.


----------



## Barbette (Jul 8, 2007)

It really depends on the occassion, and who I will be staying with  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But usually ... the expectable I suppose.

Toothbrush &amp; paste, hairbrush, deodorant, perfume, make-up remove lotion, a good moisturizer, some make-up articles like foundation, mascara, eyeliner, one eyeshadow combi thingy, rouge or blush, lipstick...

Depending on the company, a nice nighty, I always wear night dresses, even when with someone I don't sleep with  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />, clean underwear, I am bad... I like to take a book along, in case of the insomnia monster, and just because I love books.

Obviously, my overnight bag isn't very small haha


----------



## Shelley (Jul 8, 2007)

I tend to bring travel size shampoo, conditioner etc. I buy those empty travel size containers and fill it with my favorite shampoo, conditioner, face wash, face moisturizer, body wash etc. Otherwise this is what I else I bring with me...

Underwear

Bra

P.J's

Socks

Change of clothes

Deodorant

Tweezers

Small towel and wash cloth

Tylenol

Eye Drops

Travel size toothbrush, toothpaste, floss

Hair brush and wide tooth comb

Travel size hair mousse and anti-frizz lotion/cream

Travel size hair dryer

Pony tail holders

Lip balm

Makeup, the basics like foundation, mascara, eyeliner, 1 blush, bronzer, 1 or 2 lip glosses, few neutral eyeshadows

Book or magazine

Tampons or pads

I tend to overpack, lol.


----------



## SierraWren (Jul 8, 2007)

I never pack the things I later need, or not often enough...Right now in my bag I have: a travel-sized shampoo and conditioner, sunscreen,lipbalm, deodorant,extra underwear and bras, a bush, moisturizer, and some jellybeans from last Easter that I can't seem to part with.Then I have a little makeup: foundation, mascara, lipstick, 1 eyeshadow,concealer. ...Hmm,is that really all?Guess it's good I'm not going anyplace till October!--something central seems to be missing, just not sure what...


----------

